# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  my fire belly newt would past away later:'(

## Murray of the Deep

He had a tumor this morning when I woke up he is near death he cant flip himself back and not moving or eating I contact a vet told me that it was too late he is floating and upside down he looks like a cammel because he had tumor, I had him for long time but he will past away later :'(

----------


## arielgasca420

sorry to har about your newt. these things happen sometimes and are out of our control

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> sorry to har about your newt. these things happen sometimes and are out of our control


Now it he looks like a bubble and bigger tumor ! he is floating half alive, I think its a goodbye D:

----------


## ethanv1

I am very sorry to hear about your newt he will always be alive in your heart though.

----------


## jeromeetabuzo

> I am very sorry to hear about your newt he will always be alive in your heart though.


hey ethanv1 he lived and survived , so i think it was a broken bone...

----------


## Kabikano

> hey ethanv1 he lived and survived , so i think it was a broken bone...


What a crappy diagnosis from the vet. Is the newt alright?

----------


## Heather

This member is no longer with us here at the forum. Sorry :/.

----------

